# Trade With Lakers



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Gary Payton says that if Shaq is traded then he wants to leave too. So I came up with this trade idea:
Dallas trades:
Shawn Bradley
Danny Fortson
Dallas receives:
Gary Payton
Deaven George

LA trades:
Gary Payton
Deaven George
LA receives:
Shawn Bradley
Danny Fortson


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Gary Payton says that if Shaq is traded then he wants to leave too. So I came up with this trade idea:
> Dallas trades:
> Shawn Bradley
> ...


good trade, but delete your signature.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

hahaha. Wow. You Lakers fans sure are silly with your ideas of getting a center and a foward for two guys who are basically both guards.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> hahaha. Wow. You Lakers fans sure are silly with your ideas of getting a center and a foward for two guys who are basically both guards.


Actually judging by his name (Mavs Dude), I would say that this trade was proposed by a Dallas fan, and I dont think this trade is that bad.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Trade With Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> but delete your signature.


why??!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers get absolutely raped. I still don't think we should trade Devean George. He's a good backup SF, and we don't have a logjam at SF. Butler will start at SF, George will back him up, Walton is still a third-stringer, Fox sucks and Odom will play PF.

I'd much rather trade Payton to the Rockets for Juwan Howard.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> hahaha. Wow. You Lakers fans sure are silly with your ideas of getting a center and a foward for two guys who are basically both guards.


Uhh.... I am a Mavs fan if you couldn't tell from my name. It is a good deal for us because we get rid of 2 guys that we don't use for guys that we would. Also we would be the deepest team combined at the 1,2,and 3. Gary can help with D-House and Quesy. He would be here for only a year. Also George isn't that bad of a player. He could be useful especially since Stackhouse and Fin might be traded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, I've changed my mind on getting Danny Fortson. However, we DO NOT want Shawn Bradley and we don't need to trade Devean George.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> hahaha. Wow. *You Lakers fans* sure are silly with your ideas of getting a center and a foward for two guys who are basically both guards.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Lakers get absolutely raped. I still don't think we should trade Devean George. He's a good backup SF, and we don't have a logjam at SF. Butler will start at SF, George will back him up, Walton is still a third-stringer, Fox sucks and Odom will play PF.
> 
> I'd much rather trade Payton to the Rockets for Juwan Howard.



The ****?? Laker's do all the raping here, what the hell could you possibly be talking about.

You get a center who can block shots and a guy who lead the league in rebounds not to long ago.

For:

A Washed up GP


and


A total scrub.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

i say it is a good trade for both sides, even though the Mavs bigmen depth is somewhat depleted...

The Mavs aren't really left with a true center prescence (albeit they never really had one)

Centers would be Dirk? Pavel? who else?
Does a Fortson for GP trade work salary cap wise? 


BTW, mavsdude- can you add me to your fan club?


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

As posted by Showtime Balla in the laker forum;

Dalles trades: Danny Fortson, Tony Delk, Pavel

Dalles recieves: Gary Payton, Devean George, 1 round pick


Lakers trade: Gary Payton, Devean George, 1 round pick

Lakers revieve: Danny Fortson, Tony Delk, Pavel

Thoughts?

Keep in mind that Forston and Delk averaged about 11 min pg and 15 min pg respectively, and with shaq gone, that pick may not be half bad.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm not trading Pavel just to get Payton, then we would have no C for the future. I'd do it if you take out Pavel and the pick.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Fortson and Bradley for Payton and George is a good trade for the Lakers. This is how I see the lineup...

Lakers
PG - Fisher
SG - Kobe / Rush
SF - Odom / Caron / Walton
PF - Grant / Fortson / Cook
C - Bradley / Grant


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> You get a center who can block shots and a guy who lead the league in rebounds not to long ago.


Well, that same year he led the league in rebounds, Payton was an all-star, and was easily top 5 point guard in the league.

I didn't know Fortson could block shots. :grinning: 

Vlade had more blocks then him last year!


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

george had surgery and may miss the beginging of regular season. still want him?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

NO


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd still take him. Heck if you wanted to I would switch the deal to this:
Danny Fortson
Shawn Bradley
for
Gary Payton
Rick Fox


----------

